# East harbor 12-28-17



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

ice was great fishing was not!!! Made the drive. Had 6-7” of ice, but that was the highlight... surprisingly very murky. And the fish had lock jaw plenty of marks on the vex. But only 4 wanted to cooperate!!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update. You would think they would be biting since this is first ice. Bummer.


----------



## Ksochor (Aug 29, 2015)

DBV said:


> Thanks for the update. You would think they would be biting since this is first ice. Bummer.


That’s what we thought that’s why we drove an hour and half bummer still nice to get out


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Harbor has been ice covered for almost a month now


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Doubt it has been that long as my little pond did not even freeze up until a couple weeks ago and it was not even fishable until the last couple days. First ice to me is fishable ice not when ice forms and you can't walk on it.


----------



## OTHO HOLCOMB III (Feb 22, 2016)

Ice covered is ice covered. If a bird can't drop a worm into the water it's ice covered. Nothing was mentioned about first ice. They've been fishing East Harbor for 2 weeks or more


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

I drove through East Harbor this afternoon and counted at least 30 shanty's. In related news, I only saw 1 shanty on Sandusky Bay west of the Edison Bay Bridge. Shanty was off shore of Crystal Rock and maybe only a couple hundreds yard out. My guess is that there isn't safer out in the "channel" yet. Good luck guys and stay dry!


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

You guys even commenting is strange. It is first ice! Geez..... Annoying people!!!! There is no way they have been fishing two weeks or more. What a load of crap. I live very close to there and like I said my little pond was not fishable - no way East Harbor was. Posting crap like that is typical internet lies.

I have been ice fishing 40 plus years, so yes I know the definition of first ice.


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

DBV,
NOBODY said is what being fished for the last two weeks! The only thing said was that it was covered with ice for the last month, NOT fishable ice. laynhardwood has given me very good suggestions and has been very reliable with his information in many topics. I don't think he is lying and what would he gain by doing so? Sounds to me like you just want to fight without even have looked at the harbor.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah. People were fishing 2 weeks ago. Get over it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

DBV said:


> Doubt it has been that long as my little pond did not even freeze up until a couple weeks ago and it was not even fishable until the last couple days. First ice to me is fishable ice not when ice forms and you can't walk on it.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I don’t have a reason to lie and if you ask me a question I will tell you straight. It had 4” before the warm up. The ice on the Harbor didn’t form overnight. I think the first person was ice fishing on the 13th off of the kayak ramp.


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> I don’t have a reason to lie and if you ask me a question I will tell you straight. It had 4” before the warm up. The ice on the Harbor didn’t form overnight. I think the first person was ice fishing on the 13th off of the kayak ramp.


I wouldn't let it bother ya. It's the same crap on here every year. Some of us do appreciate the reports. Thanks.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

My buddies were there fishing December 16 th this yr. so that was first ice I believe


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not familiar with East harbor. Where do I go to ice fish there. I've been to Tibbels marina on head boats & as a kid camping. But where do I park to ice fish? Thanks !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

icehuntR said:


> I'm not familiar with East harbor. Where do I go to ice fish there. I've been to Tibbels marina on head boats & as a kid camping. But where do I park to ice fish? Thanks !


You can park at the state park campground or the new kayak launch that is located on the north west corner on the lake side of the Harbor.


----------

